# St Patrick regrets his decision to drive the snakes out of Ireland



## Fuscus (Jan 17, 2012)

St Patrick regrets his decision to drive the snakes out of Ireland


----------



## Bushman (Jan 17, 2012)

Is there something more to this statement??


----------

